# pronunciación de "ch"



## Xander2024

Hola a todos, 

Creo que les puede parecer rara mi pregunta pero ¿alguien me puede decir por favor en qué regiones de España se pronuncia "ch" casi como "ts"? Llevo mucho tiempo viendo los canales españoles y a veces oigo a las locutoras/presentadoras pronunciar las palabras "noche", "chica", "chico" etc casi como "notse", "tsica", "tsino" mientras que los demás pronuncian "ch" poco más o menos como el "ch" en inglés. (Tengo buen oído)

Gracias de antemano.

PD Corrijan mis errores por favor.


----------



## torrebruno

Algún fonólogo de por aquí (que los hay muy buenos) te dará el motivo exacto, pero puedes adivinar que el origen es el mismo que el de tantas desviaciones del uso correcto o exacto de las palabras: ahorrar energía (pura teoría personal y propia de _Torrebruno_)
La pronunciación exacta y corecta de la CH es más dificultosa que cualquiera de las muchas que puedas oir a lo largo y ancho de las tierras donde se habla español. La verdad es que no cuesta tanto, pero si puedes decirlo de forma muy parecida y con menos esfuerzo, el uso termina implantándose.
Por ejemplo: por donde yo vivo las ches suenan a “sh” (“shavá”, “shosho”...etc ) y no siempre igual pues depende de cuál es la siguiente letra o cuál ha sido la última para que suene una “S” de más o menos o se arrastre el sonido en mayor o menor grado.
Si te pones delante del espejo y te fijas como pones la boca y la lengua para que suene de forma correcta, observarás que tienes casi que cerrar los dientes, poner la punta de la lengua rozando las encías, deformar los labios.... puff, que trabajón.
Un saludo


----------



## Xander2024

Gracias por la respuesta, Torrebruno. Es que yo creía que había un acento al cual era propio pronunciar las ches de tal modo.


----------



## torrebruno

Entiende que cada región o zona, o país tiene su propia forma de  pronunciar las palabras. Es precisamente lo que se denomina acento.


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

Xander2024 said:


> Hola a todos,
> 
> Creo que les puede parecer rara mi pregunta pero ¿alguien me puede decir por favor en qué regiones de España se pronuncia "ch" casi como "ts"? Llevo mucho tiempo viendo los canales españoles y a veces oigo a las locutoras/presentadoras pronunciar las palabras "noche", "chica", "chico" etc casi como "notse", "tsica", "tsino" mientras que los demás pronuncian "ch" poco más o menos como el "ch" en inglés. (Tengo buen oído)
> 
> Gracias de antemano.
> 
> PD Corrijan mis errores por favor.


 
Si lees el artículo de Wikipedia sobre el dialecto castellano septentrional, o sea, el de Castilla, podrás comprobar que ya alguien se había fijado en eso que tú dices.
Según este artículo, recientemente se está produciendo un cambio en la pronunciación de la che, pasando a ser pronunciada por algunas personas de modo parecido al grupo "ts".

Sabemos que Wikipedia es una fuente tan sólo relativamente fiable.
Yo no había percibido ese cambio. No vivo en esa zona de España, pero es sintomático que tú hayas reparado en algo que coincide con lo que dice la famosa Wiki.


----------



## jmx

Xander2024 said:


> Llevo mucho tiempo viendo los canales españoles y a veces oigo a las locutoras/presentadoras pronunciar las palabras "noche", "chica", "chico" etc casi como "notse", "tsica", "tsino" ...


Por favor, ¿podrías dar un ejemplo concreto de presentador que hable así? Yo no noto la diferencia, pero es posible que tengas razón.

En parte de Andalucía la 'ch' suena como 'sh' (inglés 'ship', francés 'chose') pero este acento no sale por TV habitualmente, y menos aún en presentadores.

PD: ¡No hay errores!


----------



## Xander2024

Gracias, jmartins. No sé cómo se llama la locutora pero está en el canal "24 horas" y la veo casi todos los días.


----------



## jmx

Xander2024 said:


> Gracias, jmartins. No sé cómo se llama la locutora pero está en el canal "24 horas" y la veo casi todos los días.


Si nos das algún detalle, a qué hora ha salido un día concreto, qué aspecto tiene, cómo vestía ese día, podemos intentar localizarla en el archivo online de TVE.


----------



## Xander2024

Gracias por el consejo, Pablo.


----------



## Adelaida Péndelton

PABLO DE SOTO said:


> Si lees el artículo de Wikipedia sobre el dialecto castellano septentrional, o sea, el de Castilla, podrás comprobar que ya alguien se había fijado en eso que tú dices.
> Según este artículo, recientemente se está produciendo un cambio en la pronunciación de la che, pasando a ser pronunciada por algunas personas de modo parecido al grupo "ts".


Tampoco yo lo he notado pero quizá venga del País Vasco, que en euskera hay combinaciones en esa línea: _ber*ts*olariak, birpopula*tz*eak, ikaste*tx*eak._


----------



## Xander2024

Sí, eso es lo que dice la Wiki sobre el dialecto septentrional:

Recientemente, se han observado los siguientes cambios:
cambio en la pronunciación de <ch>, que hoy suena más alveolar que palatal, como [ts]

Gracias a todos.


----------



## Xander2024

Adelaida Péndelton said:


> Tampoco yo lo he notado pero quizá venga del País Vasco, que en euskera hay combinaciones en esa línea: _ber*ts*olariak, birpopula*tz*eak, ikaste*tx*eak._



Y el País Vasco está en el Norte de España. Así que puede ser parte del dialecto septentrional.

Gracias.


----------



## Lurrezko

Xander2024 said:


> Y el País Vasco está en el Norte de España. Así que puede ser parte del dialecto septentrional.
> 
> Gracias.



En cualquier caso, la *tz* o *ts * del euskera no suenan como la hipotética ts del español. Esta última tampoco la he oído nunca.


----------



## Adelaida Péndelton

Lurrezko oinak said:


> En cualquier caso, la *tz* o *ts * del euskera no suenan como la hipotética ts del español. Esta última tampoco la he oído nunca.


¿Y la tx tampoco?
Es en la que pensaba, en realidad, pero la verdad es que solo me la sé de escuchar _kalimotxo _por los madriles  (aunque aquí suena decididamente a ch).


----------



## Lurrezko

Adelaida Péndelton said:


> ¿Y la tx tampoco?
> Es en la que pensaba, en realidad, pero la verdad es que solo me la sé de escuchar _kalimotxo _por los madriles  (aunque aquí suena decididamente a ch).



La *tx* suena como nuestra *ch*. Perdón, no la vi...


----------



## jmx

Xander, aquí tienes una página en la que puedes encontrar fácilmente la persona de la que hablas: 

http://listas.20minutos.es/lista/cual-es-la-presentadora-del-canal-24-horas-mas-guapa-184368/

A partir de ahí podemos intentar averiguar si es un rasgo regional.


----------



## PACOALADROQUE

En las Islas Canarias pronuncian la "ch" de una forma muy peculiar que soy incapaz de transcribir.

http://www.gobiernodecanarias.org/educacion/culturacanaria/lengua/lengua.htm#inicio

5.º) *Pronunciación sonorizada y adherente de la /ch/.* Ocasionalmente esta peculiaridad, presente en todas las islas y en todos los niveles, hace el efecto acústico de una /y/ ([muyayo] por [muchacho]) a los oídos de los hablantes peninsulares, en cuyo sistema ambos sonidos están más inequívocamente diferenciados.

Saludos


----------



## duvija

Busquen algo sobre la 'palatalización en Chile'. Los buenos chilenos casi casi dicen 'shile'...
El gieneral pinoshié y su mujier...
(bueno, no exageremos)


----------



## Serafín33

He leído bastantes veces de esta pronunciación de [ts] para la che (¡que viva la ortografía pre-2010!), y también la he oído por ahí y por allá aunque desafortunadamente muy muy poco. Si alguien por aquí pudiera decirnos en qué regiones ocurre estaría muy agradecido.


----------



## Xander2024

Muchas gracias, Paco y Duvija.


----------



## Xander2024

Negitan, ve el post # 11 por favor.


----------



## susantash

A mí esa pronunciación que se describe me suena MUY típica de una "cheta" (mujer relativamente joven, de clase alta o queriéndose asimilar a ella) (busquen algún otro hilo para una mejor definición del término.) Se la puede escuchar típicamente en telenovelas argentinas (que se desarrollen en Buenos Aires), también probablemente alguna presentadora bonaerense (aunque por ahora no se me ocurre ninguna) y en Uruguay también, capaz alguna modelo.
A ver Duvija, ¿quién se te viene a la mente?


----------



## merquiades

Algunos madrileños (no todos, quizás más mujeres que hombres) dicen ts, la tsica, el tsico, pero no es exactamente ts, es como una ch con un punto de articulación más hacia delante, detrás de los dientes. Puedo imitarlo pero no sé explicarlo. Tiene algo que ver con los dientes, es un sonido entre /ch/ y /ts/.  Si mal no recuerdo, habla así la cantante, Marta Sánchez. Puede que sea la misma gente que arrastra las vocales finales. Vamooos, tscicaaa.  Pero creo que los que dicen "Te haj dao cuenta, tío" no dirían tsch. Hay tantos acentos madrileños, no sé si es típico o no. A lo mejor viene de otra región.


Edit:  Aquí tenéis lo que pone en Wikipedia.  http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ch 

"En el estándar fonético de España, y de buena parte de América, el sonido de ch es prepalatal africado sordo, semejante a la ch inglesa, pero articulado con más suavidad y en un punto más cercano a los alveolos..."

"En España y América existen otras realizaciones para ch que podemos resumir del modo siguiente: una realización fricativa [∫] como la ch francesa o portuguesa, *una africada débil casi alveolar de tipo [ts] *y otra africada palatal con fase fricativa muy débil que suena algo así como [t] seguida de una [j] muy breve"....

*"La otra variante comentada es una africada débil, donde el punto de articulación es más alveolar que palatal, dando un efecto acústico de tipo [ts]. Esta realización [ts] se oye de forma ocasional en España alternando con la variante prepalatal."*


----------



## Xander2024

Muchas gracias por las respuestas, Susantash y Merquiades.


----------



## Istriano

Neqitan said:


> He leído bastantes veces de esta pronunciación de [ts] para la che (¡que viva la ortografía pre-2010!), y también la he oído por ahí y por allá aunque desafortunadamente muy muy poco. Si alguien por aquí pudiera decirnos en qué regiones ocurre estaría muy agradecido.



Es la pronunciación típica de Castilla, incluyendo Madrid:




> (11)  Throughout much of  Castile, the  affricate /č/ acquires a very forward articulation, verging on [t'];   this pronunciation appears to be gaining ground among younger  generations.


http://www.personal.psu.edu/jml34/Castile.htm

Es muy común en la TV española (La1, Canal 24 horas):  _Champions _pronuncian _tsampions_, _Chile _me suena como _Tsile_, _archipiélago _como _artsipiélago_...

Entonces, _picha _me sonaría como _pizza _(en la pronunciación italiana)...


----------



## Serafín33

Muchas gracias Xander e Istriano.


----------



## Xander2024

Exactamente, Istriano. 
Gracias.


----------



## luisgdl

Hace tiempo que había notado esa pronunciación de la CH en muchos españoles y me llamaba la atención porque, además de ser diferente de la pronunciación del resto de los hispanohablantes, no la había oído tampoco en ningún otro idioma.  ¿Alguien sabe si se presenta en alguna otra lengua?


----------



## Xander2024

Supongo que puedan existir semejantes sonidos en las lenguas asiáticas, por ejemplo en el chino. Pero sería mejor preguntar a los nativos.


----------



## Istriano

luisgdl said:


> Hace tiempo que había notado esa pronunciación de la CH en muchos españoles y me llamaba la atención porque, además de ser diferente de la pronunciación del resto de los hispanohablantes, no la había oído tampoco en ningún otro idioma.  ¿Alguien sabe si se presenta en alguna otra lengua?



Se da en unos dialectos de la lengua véneta y unos dialectos istrianos de la lengua croata: _tsa _en vez de _cha _*ča*.



> *Non-palatal tsakavism*
> 
> Besides the usual Čakavian (with typical pronoun "ča"), in some  Adriatic islands and in eastern Istria is spoken also another special  variant lacking most palatals, with other parallel deviations called _"tsakavism"_ (cakavizam):
> 
> 
> Instead of palatal "č" is always sibilant "ts" (c): pronouns *ca* and _zac_ (or _ce_ and _zace_).


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chakavian_dialect


----------



## duvija

Xander2024 said:


> Supongo que puedan existir semejantes sonidos en las lenguas asiáticas, por ejemplo en el chino. Pero sería mejor preguntar a los nativos.


 

Aclaración: ¿querés saber en qué idioma de cualquier familia se pronuncia ts en lugar de ch? o en general si el sonido [ts] existe en otros idiomas?

Si es la segunda pregunta, sí, existe, en miles de idiomas, desde indígenas americanos a germánicos, pasando por bantú y otros miles.


----------



## Istriano

Acabo de oír _Versatse _en La 1 (TVE).


----------



## Xander2024

¿Y quién está presentando?


----------



## luisgdl

> Aclaración: ¿querés saber en qué idioma de cualquier familia se pronuncia ts en lugar de ch? o en general si el sonido [ts] existe en otros idiomas?
> 
> Si es la segunda pregunta, sí, existe, en miles de idiomas, desde indígenas americanos a germánicos, pasando por bantú y otros miles.


 
Mi curiosidad sobre esa manera de pronunciar la CH en España se debe a que, aunque parecido al sonido ts, no lo es realmente, sino algo intermedio entre CH y TS.  No se trata para nada del sonido de la Z italiana en la palabra pizza, por ejemplo.


----------



## Xander2024

Sin duda, nadie dice que se pronuncie exactamente como la "z" italiana. Pero originalmente lo he preguntado porque para mí, non-nativo hispanohablante, esa "ts" es muy destacada (?? No estoy seguro de que haya usado bien esta palabra).


----------



## Istriano

luisgdl said:


> Mi curiosidad sobre esa manera de pronunciar la CH en España se debe a que, aunque parecido al sonido ts, no lo es realmente, sino algo intermedio entre CH y TS.  No se trata para nada del sonido de la Z italiana en la palabra pizza, por ejemplo.



Pues no me suena nada como la ch inglesa [*ch*ips] o italiana de Versa*c*e.
Como ya he dicho, hoy he oído Versatse en el noticiario de La 1 (TVE).

Claro que nunca puede sonar como la z italiana de pi_zz_a visto que ella es siempre pronunciada [tts] y nunca [ts].
Me suena más como  hi*ts*, le*ts* en inglés.


Depalatalización ocurre en portugués brasileño hablado rápidamente, en plurales terminados en -tes (y -des):


noites ['noj*tʃis*] --->  noit's ['noj*ts*]
partes ['pah*tʃis*] --->  part's ['pah*ts*]


----------



## Adelaida Péndelton

Istriano said:


> Pues no me suena nada como la ch inglesa [*ch*ips] o italiana de Versa*c*e.
> Como ya he dicho, hoy he oído Versatse en el noticiario de La 1 (TVE)


Pero Versace no es un buen ejemplo, creo que hay cierta tendencia a pronunciarlo raro. De hecho yo estoy casi segura de pronunciarlo así, Versatse. Mejor busca palabras castellanas.


----------



## Martelis

mmm yo no estoy segura de haber oído esa pronunciación nunca. Ni aquí en mi ciudad, Valladolid, (centro-norte de España) ni en Madrid, donde estuve viviendo un tiempo. Tendré que investigar.


----------



## luisgdl

Yo veo Televisión Española con cierta frecuencia y es muy común oír ahí esa pronunciación.  En alguna ocasión llegué a tener problemas para entender alguna palabra pronunciada de esa manera, especialmente si estaban hablando muy rápido.   

¿Qué opinan los españoles, está ganando terreno esta forma de pronunciar la CH en todo el país y entre los jóvenes?


----------



## Istriano

Creo que los españoles que lo pronuncian así ni se dan cuenta de esta pronunciación, es algo de inconsciente (como la pronunciación _l(u)ogo, b(u)onas _en vez de _luego, buenas _también muy común en la TV española).
Lo más raro es que esto ocurra en los presentadores de informativos que deberían ter una dicción perfecta. En la BBC o en la RAI curso de dicción es obligatorio para todos, nada de pronunciaciones locales (aun cuando se trate de castellanismos/madrileñismos).


----------



## duvija

Toda pronunciación es inconciente. Es lo que corresponde. Podemos apenas controlar la sintaxis (cuando hablamos) por lo que no nos da la cabeza para más.
Todos los cambios en pronunciación (y fueron millones, en todos los idiomas) se van dando despacito, por zonas, y por supuesto sin darnos cuenta. Cuando nos damos cuenta es porque el cambio ya avanzó lo suficiente como para que la cantidad de gente que lo usa, sea estadísticamente relevante.
Lo que no podemos hacer, es predecir. El cambio o sigue, o vuelve atrás. No lo podemos imponer ni evitar. 
Las reglas, la RAE, los medios de comunicación, no pueden con/contra los cambios fonológicos.


----------



## merquiades

MARTELIS said:
			
		

> mmm yo no estoy segura de haber oído esa pronunciación nunca. Ni aquí en mi ciudad, Valladolid, (centro-norte de España) ni en Madrid, donde estuve viviendo un tiempo. Tendré que investigar.


De acuerdo contigo, Martelis. Existe, pero es poco frecuente, algo pijo, creo.


Bueno... como ya os he ditzo, he oído esta pronunciación muy puntualmente, de ciertos individuos, pero la verdad no creo que esté tan difundida, ni generalizada, al menos en Madrid. Me habría dado cuenta. Por cierto, poca gente pronuncia bien la palabra "pizza".  Será por algo.


----------



## krloszz

Siento revivir este thread antiguo, pero supongo que es mejor que abrir uno nuevo.

Tal vez alguna vez anterior había preguntado o abordado lo mismo en otro foro, pero creo descartar que esa ch extraña sea una combinación /ts/ (africada alveolar sorda), ya sea laminal (con la /s/ latinoamericana) o apical (la /s/ castellana). 

Revisando la fonología del chino, me encuentro que ese sonido existe en mandarin, el cual es /ʨ/ (Africada alveolo-palatal sorda), y casualmente menciona que existe en catalán. Tengo familia que habla catalán, pero no sé si se deba a que son inmigrantes antiguos que la /tx/ me suena igual a mi /ch/ mexicana. Péro, viendo recientemente REC (una película de zombies en barcelona) noto que las mujeres tienden a realizar ese sonido, y lo mismo la cantante de mecano (es acaso catalana?).

Sería bueno escuchar a los hablantes de catalán su opinión (aunque dudo que noten la diferencia de sonidos, siendo alofónicos) si este es un fenómeno catalán transmitido al castellano, y saber si el sonido se extiende a partir de barcelona hacia otros lados o ha empezado en algun otro punto del norte español.

Creo que puede ser una solución en el catalán para distinguir la /s/ apical de la fricativa pre-palatal sorda (el sonido sh del inglés), un mecanismo ya conocido en la historia del español (la posteriorización del sonido /sh/ para llegar al /x/ de la actual j), solo que dando un resultado fónico diferente, y llevado a traves del blilingüismo a los dos sistemas. 

Me gustaría saber su opinión, principalmente de los españoles mismos, que esto pasa en su país.

Saludos!


----------



## Istriano

En Chile, y en muchas zonas de España pronuncian la CH como una z italiana de pi_z_za [ts]:  [ts]ile, [ts]icos, [ts]ino...
En la Argentina, muchos la pronuncian [ʨ] (una CH suave, pero aún sigue siendo palatal).


----------



## Lurrezko

Istriano said:


> En Chile, y en muchas zonas de España pronuncian la CH como una z italiana de pi_z_za [ts]:  [ts]ile, [ts]icos...



Por curiosidad, ¿en qué zonas de España? Créeme que he estado en todas y cada una de las provincias (islas y territorios africanos incluidos) y no lo he oído jamás.

Un saludo


----------



## Istriano

Lurrezko said:


> Por curiosidad, ¿en qué zonas de España? Créeme que he estado en todas y cada una de las provincias (islas y territorios africanos incluidos) y no lo he oído jamás.
> 
> Un saludo


 Lipski dice:


> (11)  Throughout much of Castile, the affricate /č/ acquires a very forward articulation, verging on [t]; this pronunciation appears to be gaining ground among younger generations


 http://www.personal.psu.edu/jml34/Castile.htm

Podés oír esta pronunciación acá:

chaval [tsa'val]
http://www.forvo.com/word/chaval/

chileno [tsi'leno] (1a pronunciación)
http://www.forvo.com/word/chileno/

chistar [tsi'staɾ]
http://www.forvo.com/word/chistar/

chirimiri [tsiɾi'miɾi]
http://www.forvo.com/word/chirimiri/

corchete [koɾ'tsete]
http://www.forvo.com/word/corchete/

chiribita [tsiɾi'bita]
http://www.forvo.com/word/chiribita/

China ['tsina] (1a pronunciación española)
http://www.forvo.com/word/china/


----------



## Lurrezko

A mí me suenan a ch. Yo no pronuncio *pizza* así, la verdad.

Saludos


----------



## jmx

Istriano said:


> Lipski dice:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (11)  Throughout much of Castile, the affricate /č/ acquires a very forward articulation, verging on [t]; this pronunciation appears to be gaining ground among younger generations
Click to expand...

Lipski es especialista en español americano. Todo lo que he leído de él sobre español de España está básicamente desinformado. También está la cuestión de que nadie se pone de acuerdo acerca de dónde narices está "_Castilla_".


----------



## Istriano

Sea como fuere, ustedes en España no pronuncian la CH como la pronuncian en la Argentina. En la Argentina la pronuncian siempre como la CH inglesa de _ch_ange.


----------



## jmx

Istriano said:


> Podés oír esta pronunciación acá:
> 
> chaval [tsa'val]
> http://www.forvo.com/word/chaval/
> 
> corchete [koɾ'tsete]
> http://www.forvo.com/word/corchete/


La /ch/ de 'chaval' me suena un 
poco adelantada, como hablar "achulapado", pero sin llegar a [ts] ni mucho 
menos. La de 'corchete' me suena a simple [č]. Sería interesante saber cómo 
se reparten estos sonidos en tu dialecto nativo.


----------



## krloszz

jmartins said:


> La /ch/ de 'chaval' me suena un
> poco adelantada, como hablar "achulapado", pero sin llegar a [ts] ni mucho
> menos. La de 'corchete' me suena a simple [č]. Sería interesante saber cómo
> se reparten estos sonidos en tu dialecto nativo.



Precisamente es lo que decía en mi post de arriba, la /ch/ que nos suena rara a los americanos es palatoalveolar, no una /ts/ tipo pizza. Seguro que tu la escuchas a /ch/, pero si quieres escuchar una buena muestra de una /ch/ latinoamericana (especialmente mexicana) escucha 'chilanga banda' de cafe tacvba, seguro que con tantas /ch/ escuchas la diferencia.


----------



## Xander2024

Muchas gracias a todos.


----------



## Vampiro

Istriano said:


> En Chile, y en muchas zonas de España pronuncian la CH como una z italiana de pi_z_za [ts]: [ts]ile, [ts]icos, [ts]ino...
> En la Argentina, muchos la pronuncian [ʨ] (una CH suave, pero aún sigue siendo palatal).


De las cosas absurdas que se han dicho en este foro esta se lleva todos los aplausos.
En Chile pronunciamos la "ch" como "ch", excepto para Duvija, claro, que se la pasa haciéndole espectrogramas a chilenos de la Vega Central.
_


----------



## Xander2024

Por lo que he oído en la TVE, la "ch" como "ts" la he oído en España, quizás en Barcelona(?)


----------



## Istriano

Vampiro said:


> De las cosas absurdas que se han dicho en este foro esta se lleva todos los aplausos.
> En Chile pronunciamos la "ch" como "ch", excepto para Duvija, claro, que  se la pasa haciéndole espectrogramas a chilenos de la Vega Central.
> _



En Chile, en el habla informal, pronuncian la CH como la SH inglesa (entonces MACHO en la pronunciación chilena suela como MAYO pronunciado por los porteños).
Pero, puesto que esta SH-pronunciación de la CH se estigmatiza en Chile, las personas intentan pronunciarla como la CH/TCH inglesa (de KITCHEN, la pronunciación normal en la Argentina, México, Perú...),
pero mucha genta no la consigue pronunciar correctamente, entonces la pronuncian como TS. 
(Los argentinos escriben TSILENOS en los foros argentinos, cuando quieren imitar la pronunciación chilena de _chilenos_).


Fuente de referencia:
*Spanish Pronunciation in the Americas*

*D. LINCOLN CANFIELD  (University of Chicago  PRESS)
http://books.google.es/books?id=G8Z...e_oDwDg&redir_esc=y#v=onepage&q=chile&f=false

*

​


----------



## Xander2024

Muchas gracias, Istriano.


----------



## Vampiro

Istriano said:


> In Chile people, in informal speech, pronounce CH as English SH (so Chilean MACHO sounds like Porteño's MAYO).
> But, since the SH-pronunciation of CH is stigmatized in Chile, people TRY TO pronounce it like English TCH (as in KITCHEN, the normal pronunciation in Argentina, Peru and Mexico),
> but most people are unable to pronounce this sound right, so they end up pronouncing it as TS. You may think you pronounce it right, but outsiders can hear the difference.


De esto ya hemos hablado varias veces en el foro.
En Chile la gente no sólo "try" pronunciar correctamente la "ch", una buena parte de la población lo hace.
La pronunciación "sh", ya se ha aclarado ad vomitum, es considerada de bajo nivel de educación y siempre se bromea con ello.  Cuando en televisión quieren imitar el habla de un marginal lo primero que hacen es exagerar la pronunciación de esa molesta "sh".
Que mucha gente de buen nivel socioeconómico lo dice así, es probable, pero no por eso nos deja de raspar el oído a los que hablamos un poquito mejor, que no somos pocos.
No me pongan como ejemplo a políticos o futbolistas, que lejos están de ser buen ejemplo de nada.
_


----------



## duvija

Perdón, pero ¿siguen discutiendo la existencia de la palatalización en Chile? Culpen a la clase social, a la zona, a la velocidad del habla, pero que la tienen, la tienen...


----------



## Aviador

duvija said:


> Perdón, pero ¿siguen discutiendo la existencia de la palatalización en Chile? Culpen a la clase social, a la zona, a la velocidad del habla, pero que la tienen, la tienen...


Duvija, sobre lo que aquí se discute es la pronunciación de las palabras que contienen el dígrafo _ch_. No creo que haya algún lugar del mundo hispanohablante donde se palatice. Desde luego no en Chile.

Istriano, este es el foro _Sólo español_ así que no voy a citar siquiera tu intervención para evitar que los moderadores borren la mía. Quiero, sin embargo, decirte que comparto la opinión de Vampiro y la de otros chilenos que hemos intervenido en estos foros para explicar el fenómeno de la pronunciación que algunos achacan a "todos los chilenos". Como me da pereza repetir lo que ya he escrito, cito aquí lo que pone Wikipedia y que encuentro correcto y que es casi literalmente lo que yo mismo he expresado aquí. Fíjate especialmente en el calificativo "fuertemente estigmatizado" y en el término "ultracorrección" referido al fonema [t͡s]:


> Realización fricativa, [ʃ], del fonema africado postalveolar sordo, /t̠͡ʃ/, «ch», pronunciado como «sh». Ocurre generalmente en los estratos menos educados de la población y en zonas rurales de todo el país de forma general; es fuertemente estigmatizado.[7] Por un fenómeno de ultracorrección, para evitar decir el poco prestigioso [ʃ], hay quienes la pronuncian como una africada alveolar áfona [t͡s] o dental áfona [t̪ˢ][cita requerida]. Esto se da incluso al pronunciar palabras en inglés u otros idiomas en que la pronunciación correcta debiera ser [ʃ]. Por ejemplo, muchas personas dicen «suchi» (sut̠͡ʃi) por «sushi» (suʃi) para no ser clasificado como pronunciador de [ʃ] y evitar el estigma asociado, cuando en realidad están produciendo el efecto contrario. El mismo estigma es trasladado a otros idiomas como en el inglés al pronunciar «Chicago».Wikipedia, _Español chileno_​


​


----------



## duvija

Aviador said:


> Duvija, sobre lo que aquí se discute es la pronunciación de las palabras que contienen el dígrafo _ch_. No creo que haya algún lugar del mundo hispanohablante donde se palatice. Desde luego no en Chile.



Me cuesta creer que los propios chilenos no escuchen cómo palatalizan esa 'ch'. Bueno, en realidad, es normal que no se den cuenta. Solemos no reconocer nuestros regionalismos. Aclaro que en la palabra 'Chile' ese sonido se escucha más palatalizado, precisamente porque va seguido de _. Con cualquier otra vocal, se nota menos. (Busco espectrogramas adecuados. Me cuesta encontrarlos)._


----------



## ananestor

Creo que el sonido CH pronunciado como TS  está de moda entre los jóvenes. 
(...)


----------



## Vampiro

Aviador said:


> Quiero, sin embargo, decirte que comparto la opinión de Vampiro y la de otros chilenos que hemos intervenido en estos foros para explicar el fenómeno de la pronunciación *que algunos achacan a "todos los chilenos"*.


Claro como el cristal.
Es como decir que todos los africanos son negros.
_


----------



## Aviador

duvija said:


> Me cuesta creer que los propios chilenos no escuchen cómo palatalizan esa 'ch'. Bueno, en realidad, es normal que no se den cuenta. Solemos no reconocer nuestros regionalismos. Aclaro que en la palabra 'Chile' ese sonido se escucha más palatalizado, precisamente porque va seguido de _. Con cualquier otra vocal, se nota menos. (Busco espectrogramas adecuados. Me cuesta encontrarlos)._


_
Supongo que estamos hablando de lo mismo: las realizaciones del fonema representado por ch en Chile. Si es eso, entonces debo insistir en que nunca, en nadie, he oído aquí una palatalización de [tʃ]. Suponiendo que entendemos ambos lo mismo sobre palatalización.
El sonido que sí la mayoría palatiza aquí es el de j o g seguido de e o i. Me consta, porque yo no lo hago y me parece obvia la diferencia entre mi realización y la de la mayoría: [a'çente] en lugar de [a'xente].
Otro sonido palatizado en Chile es el de s ante vocales en el lenguaje flaite. En lugar del normal [s], pronuncian una fricativa sorda parecida a [ç], pero de articulación alveolar (prepalatal). De más está decir que es una realización muy estigmatizada y rechazada por la mayoría._


----------



## jmx

La verdad es que no entiendo qué es la "palatalización" de 'ch'. Yo suponía que la pronunciación más común del fonema /ch/ del castellano es [tʃ] (también representado [č]), que me parece que se suele llamar precisamente, al menos en países de habla española, 'africada palatal'. No sé hasta qué punto es importante distinguir si en realidad no es "palatal" sino "post-alveolar", o algo así.


----------



## duvija

jmartins said:


> La verdad es que no entiendo qué es la "palatalización" de 'ch'. Yo suponía que la pronunciación más común del fonema /ch/ del castellano es [tʃ] (también representado [č]), que me parece que se suele llamar precisamente, al menos en países de habla española, 'africada palatal'. No sé hasta qué punto es importante distinguir si en realidad no es "palatal" sino "post-alveolar", o algo así.



No hace falta distinguirlos para un análisis fonológico, pero sí para uno fonético, donde querés aproximarte lo más posible a la realidad (digamos, que en el alfabeto fonético se logre describir el 'sonido')


----------

